# Help! Computer nerd out of depth needs art help!



## irtuk (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi artist people.

I want to create an acrylic gel transfer to get an image from a laser or inkjet printer onto a piece of white matte acrylic.

I bought something called Acrylic Gel Medium from a UK store called The Range and I was a bit worried to see it described as "slow drying" but being from the Computer industry I figured "slow" meant "a couple of hours"

So I layered my medium on my image and left it for "a bit". It did nothing. I left it some more. Still nothing. I have left it for two days and it's still a sort of gloopy gel.

What does "slow" mean in your world and what would I need to buy to get something that dries what I would call "quickly" ?

Thanks!

Ed Moore.

ps: Cross link to the Computer build thread is here


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Okay, @dickhutchings ...your the acrylic guy :biggrin: 

Got a clue on this??


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh @leighann you must stop this:biggrin: Nah, what the heck.

I know a couple of things and one is that I've never seen any acrylic anything that dries that slow. I've yet to use any gels so I'm really not the one to answer your question. I've never heard of this transfer method but it sounds pretty cool.

If you get ti working, please let us know how you did it.


----------



## ChiKevin (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi there Ed,
If I am understanding you correctly then what you need to find is not a fluid that can remove the image from the paper but a paper made to transfer an image. I know I have seen iron on heat transfer paper that you can print on from a computer, and then iron the picture onto a t-shirt or something. The only thing I ever saw that was made to pick up an image the way you are talking about is "silly putty". As far as the slow drying question, you had me on the floor laughing. Us people. That's great. I can only answer for the "old" us people that used to wait for things to dry or print or anything else. Now everything is so fast it makes me feel older than I am. I have never heard of any acrylic gel that will stay wet for more than a few minutes. I wonder what you got. I think I speak for a few of "us" to ask you to post a picture of the label of this product. I am really curious what you used. And perhaps a picture of what you are trying to transfer the image on to. It might make it a little easier to help you.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm with the rest of the folks on being totally confused. I never heard of the transfer method you described. 

Yes there is medium you can add to your acrylic paint to slow the drying process to give you more time to work with the paint before it dries, but this should only double the drying time which would mean it should be dry within hours.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Okay, @dickhutchings 

It looks like I can quit sending all the crazy acrylic questions your way. I'll just direct them all to @ChiKevin now!! :vs_smirk:

Anyone else want to volunteer?? :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Now you're taking.


----------



## ChiKevin (Feb 23, 2016)

Hahaha. You guys are funny. I actually believe input from different people is better. That's part of the thrill of being amongst so many talented people. But I do kinda have more years of experience and love the opportunity to share things I have learned with other artists. So I will always help when I can to any of you.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

he means something like this : 

http://www.instructables.com/id/Image-Transfers-with-Acrylic-Gel-Medium/






http://www.alternativephotography.com/wp/processes/transfers-and-lifts/acrylic-gel-lift-and-transfer


when i try out stuff i never worked with like a new medium i test the s out of it. that´s the only way for me im afraid.
tried to google a bit. im afraid this will be the road of victory for you aswell 

best of luck. hell of a mashine you are building  got a gtx970 last month and was quite happy.. you pack in 2 980 durrrrr


----------

